# Shimmering Sunlight



## Todd Halleman (Jun 12, 2018)

Wood like this is the reason I love working with wood. The chatoyance of the curl reminds me of the way the sunlight reflects off of water. This is from the same slab as my platter that placed 2nd at the National Turning To The Future Contest. This is made from Bigleaf Maple, and is 15”x1.25”.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 17 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Mike Hill (Jun 12, 2018)

Absolutely eye-popping!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 12, 2018)

Gorgeous!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 12, 2018)

Definitely award winning potential! Beautiful! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Jun 12, 2018)

Awesome

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## El Guapo (Jun 12, 2018)

Wow! That is one heck of a piece of timber! Beautiful job!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Hill (Jun 12, 2018)

Beautiful!
You're right--really like the curl.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Jun 12, 2018)

Nicely done, Todd! Congrats on the recognition for its mate, too!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Albert Kiebert (Jun 12, 2018)

Awesome looking piece Todd! Perhaps you can share with us your process to make the curl stand out? I know htere are several ways, just wondering if you just soaked with oil and buffed or sealed then sanded then oiled or what. I have been experminting abit with mixed results.


----------



## Todd Halleman (Jun 12, 2018)

Albert Kiebert said:


> Awesome looking piece Todd! Perhaps you can share with us your process to make the curl stand out? I know htere are several ways, just wondering if you just soaked with oil and buffed or sealed then sanded then oiled or what. I have been experminting abit with mixed results.


I finished it the same way I finish my Australian burls. I power sand up to 240, to make sure I get the major tool marks out. And then I wet sand 320-600. That gets lots of coats of oil/beeswax mix in to soak and enough where it leaves a fairly durable finish. I think it brings out the figure the best.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Graybeard (Jun 13, 2018)

You have a great future ahead of you. Excellent technique. If I may ask, what oil do you mix with beeswax?
Beautiful work.


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 13, 2018)

Outstanding!


----------



## Todd Halleman (Jun 13, 2018)

Graybeard said:


> You have a great future ahead of you. Excellent technique. If I may ask, what oil do you mix with beeswax?
> Beautiful work.


I buy the Howard’s beeswax and orange oil mix. It’s cheap and works well!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jun 14, 2018)

Todd Halleman said:


> I finished it the same way I finish my Australian burls. I power sand up to 240, to make sure I get the major tool marks out. And then I wet sand 320-600. That gets lots of coats of oil/beeswax mix in to soak and enough where it leaves a fairly durable finish. I think it brings out the figure the best.



Wet sand by hand with the lathe off?

Gorgeous piece.


----------



## Jerry B (Jun 14, 2018)

That is a stunning chunk of Maple ........ and that chatoyance really makes everything p0p. Great job .


----------

